# removing a broken nock



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm shooting CX Maximas and I hit a nock with another arrow yesterday. Two questions now, actually three:
1-What's the best way to get broken part out of the arrow?
2-Is there one type of nock that works best with these arrows?
3-Best adhesive to use for the new nock?

thanks much!!

Labs


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Labs said:


> I'm shooting CX Maximas and I hit a nock with another arrow yesterday. Two questions now, actually three:
> 1-What's the best way to get broken part out of the arrow?
> 2-Is there one type of nock that works best with these arrows?
> 3-Best adhesive to use for the new nock?
> ...


I have a small screw-in hook for hanging coffe cups that I clamp the hook in my vise, screw the threads into the broken nock just enough for it to grab then pull the shaft and the broken piece stays on the threads.
I do not glue nocks on carbon shafts.
I prefer the uninocks


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Not familar with the Uninocks. How do they work and do they work with the CX Maximas?

thanks for the help


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

To remove the nock:

Get a drywall or similar diameter deck screw, if just the ears are broken off then you may need to drill a hole in the nock...carefully.


then insert the screw, make a few turns until it catches and pull straight out.


If you can remove the point insert, you could also knock it out with a drill bit.

Adhesive....I don't glue in nocks. If they are a tiny bit loose, then just get a Walmart or other type mylar bag...put a small piece of the bag over the shaft, push it in with the nock, trim off excess.


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Now I'm confused...I need to go check my current arrows to see if the nocks are glued in or not. Based on what you guys are now teaching me, I would guess they are not even glued in. How long has this been the standard? thanks...


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Labs said:


> Now I'm confused...I need to go check my current arrows to see if the nocks are glued in or not. Based on what you guys are now teaching me, I would guess they are not even glued in. How long has this been the standard? thanks...


Carbon Express does not typically glue in nocks, nor does any other carbon shaft manufacturer. Did you buy these first hand, in the box?


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Recently had them made up when I bought my new bow. I will check them at lunch to see if they are glued. If not glued, I should be able to rotate them in the shaft, right??
thanks


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Labs said:


> Recently had them made up when I bought my new bow. I will check them at lunch to see if they are glued. If not glued, I should be able to rotate them in the shaft, right??
> thanks


Yep:thumbs_up


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

thanks...I appreciate your help...


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Labs said:


> thanks...I appreciate your help...


No sweat... that's what we're here for. :wink:


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*



Labs said:


> I'm shooting CX Maximas and I hit a nock with another arrow yesterday. Two questions now, actually three:
> 1-What's the best way to get broken part out of the arrow?
> 2-Is there one type of nock that works best with these arrows?
> 3-Best adhesive to use for the new nock?
> ...


take a small drill bit and a drill , drill a hole in the end of the nock, now take a small screw and screw it in. should be able to pull it out with a pliers


----------

